
A Proposal to Switch Fedora 33 on the Desktop to Using Btrfs - waon
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Fedora33-Desktop-Btrfs-Proposal
======
cmurf
The actual proposal.
[https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Changes/BtrfsByDefault](https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Changes/BtrfsByDefault)

